# The modern composer(Frank Zappa) refuses to die,Doccumentary.



## panhead (Mar 15, 2008)

An awesome man with an amazing catalog of music.

The links are to a music doccumentary spanning his decades in music,most people think he was a stoned madman which couldnt be farther from the truth,if your not hip to FZ check out the doccumentary,even if you are hip to Frank if you've not seen it & your a fan of FZ its worth seeing & hearing.

The extra links on the youtube pages are not part of the doccumentary,you must close out youtube after watching a part then click on the next link in the thread in order to see the whole show.

YouTube - F R A N K Z A P P A docu 2007 part1=

YouTube - F R A N K Z A P P A docu 2007 part 2a=

YouTube - F R A N K Z A P P A docu 2007 part 2b=

YouTube - F R A N K Z A P P A docu 2007 part3=

YouTube - F R A N K Z A P P A docu 2007 part4=

YouTube - F R A N K Z A P P A docu 2007 part5=


----------



## Wavels (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for those links panhead!!!
Absolutely fantastic, great stuff, I loved the old Steve Allen show segment with Zappa playing a bicycle!!!! Ultra Choice!
As most so called 20th century composers are long forgotten and relegated to the old dust-bin of history, Mr. Zappa will be regarded as a true luminary of his era. 
He was indeed a unique and gargantuan talent whose genius will be made even more obvious with the passage of time.

Thanks for sharing panhead!!!


----------



## panhead (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow,i did not expect more than 1 veiw on this thread let alone a response 

Fz was the man for sure.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I am more than happy to surprise you Mr. panhead.
I wish to be so bold as to offer a couple of Zappa albums to the uninitiated latent fans out there.

If you like loud electric rock oriented music check out Zappa's following albums...

Zoot Allures

One Size Fits All

Amazon.com: frank zappa: Music

A lot of you may very well become hooked!!!!!


----------



## ToastedFox (Mar 20, 2008)

Zappa didn't need any dope or lsd.. good lord could you imagine what he'd be like with it?!


----------



## wes87t (Mar 20, 2008)

I am a huge Frank Zappa fan as well...

Any of you read his book?


----------



## panhead (Mar 20, 2008)

Wavels said:


> Well I am more than happy to surprise you Mr. panhead.
> I wish to be so bold as to offer a couple of Zappa albums to the uninitiated latent fans out there.
> 
> If you like loud electric rock oriented music check out Zappa's following albums...
> ...


Ive got the entire FZ catalog on disc as well as all the Mothers plus a shitload of bootlegs,i bought the beat the boots set & the "Masters" set on vinyl,i even got lucky & scored the complete "you cant do that on stage anymore" set on cd from ebay,the set comes complete with the rhodie case for storage.

I saw Fz live 3 times & went to see the Zappa Plays Zappa tour last year & the year before,excellent show,Dweezil does a hell of a job leading the band.

Im a FZ nut from way back,been collecting everything i can get my greedy hands on for years.

Check these puppies out,the Zappa postage stamps are the pride of my Zappa collection.


----------



## panhead (Mar 20, 2008)

wes87t said:


> I am a huge Frank Zappa fan as well...
> 
> Any of you read his book?


Yes ,then promptly wrapped it up & put it away.


----------



## wes87t (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome man. Well I am a big fan, but definitely not as big as you, haha.

I have been meaning to pick up that book for ages, but i can never find it anywhere. How is it? I read somewhere that it was actually him that wrote it, and not some "hired help" or whatever the term is... and that appeals to me. Frank Zappa was a damn smart man... to say the least


----------



## panhead (Mar 21, 2008)

Its a pretty damm good book,i think it would not have alot of appeal to the younger crowd or non Mothers fans but everybody i know who is a hard core Mothers or FZ fan really liked it.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, panhead I salute your Zappa mania!!!
Very impressive.

I have not read Zappa's book but I found it on Amazon and will buy it as soon as I settle into a permanent address.

Here is some info
Amazon.com: Real Frank Zappa Book: Frank Zappa,Peter Occhiogrosso: Books
*Amazon.com*
This is the second-best way to expose yourself to the particular genius of Frank Zappa (music is the best, after all)--through his own words. In addition to being an idiosyncratic American composer of some degree of controversy, Zappa was an orator of no small ability or scope. He was known for his ability to expound at great length (and to hilarious effect) on any number of topics. _The Real Frank Zappa Book_ faithfully captures this side of its author, composed of essays on everything from his background and upbringing, to politics, capitalism, and raising children. Zappa takes the opportunity to dispel some of the most pervasive rumors that surrounded him right up to (and even persist after) his death in 1993 (no he didn't do drugs, or sleep with all those groupies). If you're familiar with the man, you will be able to hear his distinctive enunciations (aided by the bold-facing of certain words and Zappaisms) as you read the assorted road stories, his views on making music for a living, and scenes from two--count them, two--organized hearings on obscenity in music. Of course, the chapter titles speak for themselves and include such Zappa winners as "All About Schmucks," "Marriage (As a Dada Concept)," and "America Drinks and Goes Marching." 





Also, panhead I am curious as to the type of music that you listen to other than Zappa. For me Zappa was the "gateway" musician who led me to explore and enjoy the wonders of classical and jazz music. 
Nowadays all I listen to is Classical, Jazz or Zappa...one of my favorite Zappa albums is The Yellow Shark.
I have been a Zappa fan since about 1969 or so....
I last saw Zappa in 1976 at the Capital theater in Passaic NJ....Elvin Bishop was the opening act...this (coincidently) was the last "rock" concert I have ever attended!


----------

